# doxycycline and Tylan



## jaipets

Can anyone suggestion me a proper dosage doxycycline and Tylan together for a flock treatment for respiratory problem.


----------



## Msfreebird

This is what I found......
Tylosin (tylan) - 1500-3000mg per gallon of water for 7-14 days
mixed with
Doxycycline- 500-1000mg per 4 liters of water
Excellent for respiratory infections
**Always remove calcium sources such as grit, oyster shell, minerals, etc. when using 'tetracycline' drugs. It binds the drug making it unavailable.


----------



## jaipets

ok thanks a lot Msfreebird


----------



## jeweel

Should i give the medicated water for whole day?


----------



## First To Hatch

1 tablespoon per gallo of water for 3-5 days...that is what it says on my label on the bottle


----------



## jeweel

First To Hatch said:


> 1 tablespoon per gallo of water for 3-5 days...that is what it says on my label on the bottle


Okay. Won't they drink any fresh water for those days? Every reference that i found was for 7-14 days.


----------



## boneyrajan.k

I use Doxy 30 mg once daily for 7-10 days


----------



## First To Hatch

You replace it every day. They will drink it, they wont mind that much, if your treating for respiratory 3-5 days is pretty good and ample time, if you see they are still not over it give it to them for a little while longer. But the bottle says 3-5 days.


----------



## orock

I used Doy-T from APC combination of both Meds 7-10 days worked great.


----------



## gskumar_14

hi friends i am from india where can i buy doxycycline for pigeons


----------



## ERIC K

orock said:


> I used Doy-T from APC combination of both Meds 7-10 days worked great.


Do you give it even when your birds are racing? Say if you started on a Saturday it would be Tuesday before the treatment was over. I brought this back to the top because I wanted to ask if anyone races their birds while on any Meds.


----------



## John_D

If someone had sick birds, under treatment, then they should not be raced.

This kind of med should only be given if the birds are known to be sick or if there are birds in the flock/loft who are sick and it's advisable to treat all.


----------



## ERIC K

John_D said:


> If someone had sick birds, under treatment, then they should not be raced.
> 
> This kind of med should only be given if the birds are known to be sick or if there are birds in the flock/loft who are sick and it's advisable to treat all.


I understand that sick birds cannot be shipped but one hears stories of people using meds as a preventative before hand for 2 days a week. Many species of birds carries a certain amount of Trichomoniasis all the time for example. That is more in line with my thinking and question. You can pick up any number of pigeon books or articles and the use of 4 in 1's or 5 in 1's are common place for a short treatments which might contribute to the building of a super bug resistance to the medication given for less than the required time to finish the job. So again I ask if the treatment starts on a Sunday and goes till Thursday that would be 5 day. What would be the difference or effect on flying if the bird was still on the medication for an extra day, say Friday or Saturday when raced , giving the extra two days totaling 7 days of treatment?


----------



## Alamo

Hey guys and gals...Do you take 2 asprins because you MIGHT get a headacke ?? Do you
take Tums incase you MIGHT get a tummy acke ?? Do you take WHATEVER just in case you might get WHATEVER that day ?? Not sick ?? Then they don`t get Med`s !! Why you ask??
Because med`s are for when you KNOW they have a problem...The birds have to build up an immunity,and that can NEVER happen when your medicating,even for 2 days...Your prevent defence against them getting sick is using the NATURAL method.....Don`t forget,the germs you want to get rid of,build up an immunity to these med`s your giving every week...So your wasting your hard earned money.....Here`s what alot of Champions give their birds...
Garlic for worm control....Apple Cider Vinegar,Onion,Lemon for control of Canker,Cocci,Respiratory etc......Probio`s/Electolytes for Stamina and good gut bacteria !!

Monday/Tues > Garlic clove,ACV,Onion,Orange Gatorade to mask bad taste...
Wed/Thurs >> Lemon (slice),Probio`s/Vitamins,Orange Gatorade...
Friday clear water or a Little Orange Gatorade...Saturday Clear Water...
Sunday (Race Day) clear water or Gatorade....or...Probio`s/Vitamins/Gatorade...
Make sure you wash out Jugs at night with Clorox,so that they will be dry in the morning...
The above was used and suggested by Art Hees.....If you don`t know who he was,ask somebody who raced against him in California,and Flordia....Or just ask somebody who`s heard of his great pigeons.....Alamo


----------



## raftree3

Here's my thought on medicating birds during the race season. If all the birds on your YB team are birds you raise then I'd kind of agree with Alamo with the addition of worming them prior to starting to actually train. If you've never mixed your birds with others while you train then stay on Alamos plan. The race season only lasts 6-8 weeks for most.....pretty small window to wait for symptoms to appear or for birds to build some kind of immunity to things they've been introduced to in the race crate. With that being said treating for canker prior to training and half way through the race season and treating for respiratory problems with a differnt antibiotic each time seems to make some sense. I understand all of the points that are made in avoiding medicating with no obvious problem. I want to give my YB team every chance I can. I can choose to let natural immunity fall into place for those that complete the season. In regards to electrolytes (Gatorade) there's a pretty good argument for the fact that it has no value for pigeons since they deal with heat and hydration differently than other species.......but what could it hurt. ( I've got a few birds Art Hees raised.)


----------



## ERIC K

I do take a baby aspirin a day. Good for my heart and I wouldn't give Gatorade to my birds because of all the sugar but I do give electrolytes in the water on returns days. In a book I'm reading by DR Wim Peters he states that his money would always be on the healthy team of average quality pigeons were they to compete against a sickly team of champions. Let there be no mistake; a pigeon is sick if it has worms... or coccidiosis... or canker... etc. 

So if this Art Hees can race with the best on the stuff you posted above good luck to him.
Some of us regular guys that have average pigeon and an average loft sometimes run into a few sick birds and need answers to questions. That's why I revived this thread to talk about stuff. 95% of my birds are perfect and fit , ready for the up coming 275 mile race . I do have a few birds that are under the weather and have been separated from the team do to stress of hard races and mixing with other birds etc. Could be something as simple as lice but they still need care. They will have the rest of the year to heal but if left to their own devices their molt could get screwed up or worse spread something to the whole loft.


----------



## Alamo

ERIK K....Art Hees was an All American flyer....In California,and in Flordia where the races had 2,000 to 4,000 birds per race...And he was very hard to beat,even in head wind races...He would only medicate,if he knew he had a problem...If he deemed there was no problem,by checking a few birds every day,he stuck to his routine...And any Pigeon Dr. will tell you that,YOU CANNOT get rid of Cocci & Canker within a pigeons system...It`s imposssible to do....They will always have it ever so slightly...These two racing pigeon problems ONLY become a PROBLEM,when they get out of control...A pigeon can race very well with having a slight case of one or both...It`s when the bird gets RUN DOWN because of a hard race,or racing the pigeon every week,with no rest,or it gets lost,and not eating or drinking for a few days...Then you will have to medicate IT or THEM,when they return home .....I wouldn`t medicate the whole race team,unless I thought there was a flock problem....In my 1st YB race 3 weeks ago,I was 55 minutes behind the Combine winner...Real bad results....I didn`t medicate the birds...I know they are healthy...What I did was train them 75 Miles the next Monday,and 3 days later 75 Miles again,then 3 days later 50 miles....This week my 1st bird took 2 minutes to come down and trap,,,,I lost the club race by 55 seconds,and lost the Combine race by 5 minutes...My 17th position out of 506 pigeons was respectfull racing..My 2nd pigeon home flew around for almost 10 minutes,before dropping down and in....My training them hard for a week was the answer..Not medicine !!....You have to learn one from the other....Alamo


----------



## raftree3

What works for one doesn't always work for another. Everyone has there own little system that works for them. I won two of our last three races with birds that have had no medication since training started back in July. My bird that won this past week flew 1666ypm. The next 10 birds all came on the drop for another guy that medicates his birds for 2 days after every race.....works well for him and he's won a lot of money every year flying YBs in the futurity races. My Art Hees birds came behind his???


----------



## Alamo

Raftree3.......I agree with you on what works for one,might or might not work for another...There are many roads that lead to Rome.....Many guys are YB flyers only...These birds sometimes are abused,because it`s win at all cost as a YB,or the pigeon is scrapped....If the owner wants to win,or at least be competetive,and also races OB`s,he will not over work,or be disrespectfull to his pigeons in any way....Because he wants to build them up,so he can race them for 5 or 6 years....YB flyers usally care less about this...It`s win the money,and breed another 100+ birds the next years races.....And if they sell pigeons,his results is all that matters to him....He will sell his winning pigeons....You can buy a couple of my birds,after they are done racing after 4 or 5 years,and not before...Unless I just breed a couple late hatches for someone who asks for them....I give away 8 to 10 Yb`s every year to at least one buddy here...Alamo


----------



## raftree3

I'd sure agree with all your points about YB flyers. The guy I talked about has 39 really competitive birds but he started with 120. He had 2 of mine but is down to 1 so I have hopes for it. I gave away several babies this year and its fun to see them show up on the sheet. I'll be a handler for the AU Convention race next year so I may turn into a YB specialist at least for one year. I'm a handler for the Midwest Convention race this year but at this point the babies I raised are doing better then my Convention birds? Good luck with your races!


----------



## Alamo

Raftree3.....Will you handle a couple of my birds for the AU Convention race in 2014 ??
I have 2 birds in my stock loft that were Top 50 birds in the 2010 350M final race.....Alamo


----------



## V-John

Alamo said:


> Raftree3.....Will you handle a couple of my birds for the AU Convention race in 2014 ??
> I have 2 birds in my stock loft that were Top 50 birds in the 2010 350M final race.....Alamo


He is an excellent choice. Hopefully we will be able to get our birds to him as well.


----------



## raftree3

Alamo said:


> Raftree3.....Will you handle a couple of my birds for the AU Convention race in 2014 ??
> I have 2 birds in my stock loft that were Top 50 birds in the 2010 350M final race.....Alamo


I'd be happy to...I'll keep in touch.


----------



## Alamo

Raftree3*.......Many thanks*....We have a long wait till breeding season...And I`m ready to get started...But I don`t think the birds are.......hahahahahaha!!!.... Alamo


----------



## Rod Hultquist

It is very common among the top pigeon racers around the globe to alternate treatments for canker and respiratory early in the week to prepare the birds for the next race. These are not sick birds receiving meds. These methods are used on very healthy pigeons in an effort to aid their immune system by keeping canker and bacteria in check. That said there are a few different roads to Rome and if your preference is to use natural products such as garlic and vinegar and it works for you, keep on using it.


----------



## ERIC K

Rod Hultquist said:


> It is very common among the top pigeon racers around the globe to alternate treatments for canker and respiratory early in the week to prepare the birds for the next race. These are not sick birds receiving meds. These methods are used on very healthy pigeons in an effort to aid their immune system by keeping canker and bacteria in check. That said there are a few different roads to Rome and if your preference is to use natural products such as garlic and vinegar and it works for you, keep on using it.


Thanks for posting this . Many racers have been doing this and I hear about it all the time but lack the true knowledge of the how much, the when and with what products. I to have be alternating treatments for these thing and my birds are not clinically sick but it seams that to get the best performance you need to do this. My original question was something along the lines of , " if the treatment was listed for 5 days and racing day was day 5 would you continue the meds even why the birds were flying a race or is there side effect also for the birds is the medication is given too long in the week. OR would they be better off with a short treatment say 2 days.


----------



## Bluebar99

Hi lads...anyone here try doxy-tylan with amoxicillin? Thanks


----------



## Rod Hultquist

From Dr walker's book " the Flying Vet's Pigeon Health and Management"....When testing is not available:

Moxidectin - 1 day every 3 weeks
Baycox - 2 days every 4 weeks
Anticanker med. - 2 days every 2-3 weeks
Monitor for green mushy droppings ...use Probac 1-2 day when required.
Monitor for respiratory signs and give Resfite or Doxy T 1-5 days when observed or in a loft with a history of problems, give Resfite or Doxy T for 1-2 days every second or third Monday and Tuesday. 
You can glean from this what you like and treat accordingly.


----------

